# First coyote!!!



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Were doin some drives today with dad and friends, didn't see many deer but mrs. Wiley coyote decided to come to my stand about 30 yards away on a trot. Decided at that distants with my muzzle loader ill just aim at the middle of the body. Dropped her in her tracks. Those suckers sure stink, too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the Yote, pictures are great.


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good riddance!


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Good job kill every one you can.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice pictures, good job.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kill everyone you see. nice job


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good doins! Shot a small one.....wait til u get ahold of a 50lb beast! Then u will be addicted! lol....keep it goin!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KWaller,
Congradulations, on a good kill. 

The only good coyote, is a dead coyote. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

KWaller said:


> Those suckers sure stink, too.


They roll in everything! Even skunk odors!
Great job!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

It smelled like a dog after a long day of duck huntin a swamp full of cow crap haha.

I got up this morn. And went to a stand on a creek "Y" overlooking fence lines, woods, and crop fields with my 22-250 and set out some of our pheasant breast and legs in search of another yote. I was also completely scentless and I took the other coyotes fur and rubbed it on my boots for the musk (I was also camoed down well). I did my zepps predator call (distressed rabbit) once every 20 minutes in about a minute interval. Didn't see a coyote or even a fox, I could only bring in the crows. I know there are many in the area and I found some tracks after hunting that looked within a day old that were nearly as big as my 130 labs paws. 

Was kinda dissapointed I didn't see anything, so you guys got any tips or advice on what I may have done worng, maybe better times in day or conditions of weather...

Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

